# Lichtschwerter machen



## Ali Baba (27. September 2006)

Hallo, 

ich will in meinen Clip ein Laserschwert einfügen, aber wie ich hörte ginge das nur über After Effects. Das ist mir aber zu teuer! Gibt es vllt. ein Programm, mit dem man NUR Laserschewrter animieren kann?


----------



## Malaxo (27. September 2006)

hehe NUR? glaube kaum...

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es doch eine Demo version von AE für 30Tage check it out

http://www.adobe.com


----------



## Brillenschlange92 (27. September 2006)

[gelöscht]


----------



## Ufbasser (27. September 2006)

schau mal bei http://www.fxhome.com vorbei


Gruss Sven


----------



## Ali Baba (27. September 2006)

Dieses FX...Gibts as auch in Deutsch?


----------



## big_boom_bang (27. September 2006)

Also es gibt schon noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Z.b. Der LSMaker von http://lsmaker.uw.hu/page.php

Ich würd dir aber die AE-Demo empfehlen. Damit du auch weißt wie es geht zum wohl bekanntesten Lichtschwerter macher Bremens
www.hethfilms.de ->Tutorials->Video-Tutorials->Lichtschwert oder direckt hier


----------



## Ali Baba (27. September 2006)

Uiuiui!

Der LSMaker, der is aber reichlich kompliziert und die Hilfe  net.


----------



## Ali Baba (27. September 2006)

Boah! Mit der Demo von FX klappt das wunderbar! Danke!

P.S. Bin neu hier.

Muss ich jetzt auf den "Erledigt"-Knopf drücken?


----------



## Ali Baba (27. September 2006)

Ich hab grad gemerkt, dass wenn ich im FX ein Video Rendere, also exportiere, ein weißes Kreuz davor ist. Lasst mich raten. Ich muss die Vollversion kaufen.


----------



## axn (27. September 2006)

Ali Baba hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab grad gemerkt, dass wenn ich im FX ein Video Rendere, also exportiere, ein weißes Kreuz davor ist. Lasst mich raten. Ich muss die Vollversion kaufen.


Sicherlich.


> Muss ich jetzt auf den "Erledigt"-Knopf drücken?


Richtig.


----------



## Ali Baba (20. Oktober 2006)

Hab jetz doch mich gezwungen, After Effects zu kaufen. Funktioniert sehr gut, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

